# pretty knitted cowl free pattern



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.kelbournewoolens.com/wickercowl.html


----------



## squizzer99 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you, my daughter will love this


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I've tackled a baby fern lace pattern in a dishcloth that I liked...time to take the skills up a notch to the cowl! Working my way up to a shawl...someday....


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

As you say it's very pretty,thanks fot the link. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chrissy-Ann (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you Pinktopaz

It looks a lovely delicate pattern and I have a lovely yellow yarn which will look great in this pattern methinks, so I'll knit it for myself, cheer myself up and think it's springtime.

Chrissy-Ann


----------



## vhardwick1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow! Really love this pattern but I don't read charts; would someone be so kind as to translate!! Thanks!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx for the link. It's beautiful, and I printed it off.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice! Thanks!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

That is really pretty. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

It's gorgeous. Thanks!

Momma Osa


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Thank you.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

vhardwick1 said:


> Wow! Really love this pattern but I don't read charts; would someone be so kind as to translate!! Thanks!


I'm in the same boat. One day I'll learn to read charts.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link, pinktopaz. Now I just have to wait for autumn to start knitting it. Its a very nice pattern, hannet


----------

